# Is this a Kenyi?



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

only about 1.5 inches so far...


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Yes... kenyi.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

That's alot of bars for a kenyi...There should only be 5.

I don't think it's a pure kenyi.

Kim


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Ideally, a pure kenyi should only have 5, but at this point, they're so inbred and overbred that they usually have more. Could still be pure, just poorly bred. What I call an "LFS kenyi".


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I agree...The reason I said I didn't think it's pure is because of the bar that seems to originate from the belly region of the fish and then taper and disappear as it nears the dorsal!

Maybe it's just the angle, but look at the 3rd bar from the face... :-?

I'm actually still seeing decent ones around here in some LFS...But the big box stores seem to have some really questionable ones!

Kim


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

hmm... i didn't know that about kenyi... my male and female have 5 bars and so do the fry that they produced that are now 3 weeks old of coarse I don't buy my fish from the average lfs's either: heres the pics of the mom and dad


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

As SK said, they've been bred to death, and it's increasingly hard to find quality specimens these days. The two you have are very nice, but as you can see, they don't look alot like the one the OP posted - outside of the female colouration.

Actually, I think little 1 inch kenyi are one of the cutest fry there are, if they are of good breeding stock!

Kim


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

I actually have two of these guys that I got at petco. They were in a mixed tank that said..."assorted african cichlids". I'll know better next time. And thanks for the info on 5 bars Kim for the kenyi. I have bigger male that has 5.


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

I can't help but post this since the one reply about the kenyi fry... heres my 2 guys/girls (since we won't know until they grow up this was the mothers first batch and she swallowed all but two.... a couple pics....taken today: 
I will obviously have some lab fry too soon... lol (june 3rd-6th is the exact timing)


----------



## angelkitty (May 27, 2008)

cute kenyi it looks just like my babies...


----------

